# JCreator: Compiler



## Fridolin (11. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab in der schule einen JCreator von Xinox Software und weiß nicht warum der Compiler nicht fertig kompiliert
den pfad zu den jsdk bin hab ich richtig gesetzt und unter tools hab ich den compiler gewählt 
was muss ich noch machen damit es geht, ich mach das alle jahre einmal und das zweite mal

lg Fridolin


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Sep 2004)

Was meinst du mit "nicht fertig kompilieren"?


----------



## Fridolin (11. Sep 2004)

Ich drücke auf Compile und dann ist alles wie eingefroren man kann schon noch was ins textfeld unten hinein
schreiben aber die ganzen oberen buttons bleiben grau und man kann sie nicht mehr drücken bis man die ide neu aufmacht sprich der compiler erreicht nie das Process completed ich vermute das die pfade zum jsdk falsch gesetzt sind denn das war letztes jahr auch so nur weiß ich nicht mehr was genau das war man muss im JCreator irgendwas unter Configure Options JDK Profiles angeben nämlich 7 jar files damit er das kann

lg Fridolin

Edit: Wenn du weißt wie es geht sag es mir bitte und wenn du noch eine Seite für VisualStudio.NET kennst
mir auch erzählen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools


----------

